#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  (request) API 6A 20th edition

## prasetyohse

Dear Anybody,



If you have soft copy of API 6A 20th edition please inform me and send me to prasetyoehs@yahoo.com.

Sorry if wrong forum, thanks.

Regards,

PrasetyoSee More: (request) API 6A 20th edition

----------


## ehsanyou

Hi

i Need API spec 4A(API 4A Steel Derricks).
if u can help me, i appreciate you

----------


## jdmacbook

Hi, I have 6a 19th edition(2004), as well as 4g and 4f if these are any help.

just let me know and i can UL them.

----------


## prasetyohse

thanks but i need 20th edition

----------


## 73hjj

wait in hope...............

----------


## egyptiger1

YOU CAN FIND IT HERE **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nurgali

the link does not exist, can anyone help to put correct link?

----------


## mohsenkalantar

API 6A 2001

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Say thanks to God.

----------


## chat2bala

PLS Share API 6A 20th edition.....advance thanks for sharing

----------


## zapata

> PLS Share API 6A 20th edition.....advance thanks for sharing



Dear Sir

Today i download the file of post #8 and this file referred to 2011  TWENTIETH EDITION

Specification for Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment
ANSI/API SPECIFICATION 6A
TWENTIETH EDITION, OCTOBER 2010
EFFECTIVE DATE: APRIL 1, 2011
ERRATA 1, JANUARY 2011
CONTAINS API MONOGRAM ANNEX AS PART OF U.S. NATIONAL
ADOPTION
ISO 10423:2009 (Modified), Petroleum and natural gas
industriesDrilling and production equipment
Wellhead and christmas tree equipment

and the link  is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or copy and paste  4shared.com/office/6M54oOSbba/API_6A-2011.html?

----------


## Marty Thompson

Add these to the above

----------


## engineer79

errata 7 is already out.

also link to specification with addendum 3 included.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## imp

I cant't download it.  Could anyone help me?



ThanksSee More: (request) API 6A 20th edition

----------

